#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Banglamung Buddhist Relic Exhibition

## dirtydog

*2 Month Buddhist Relic Exhibition starting soon in Banglamung.*


On Friday Morning at Pattaya City Hall, Khun Niran, the Mayor of Pattaya chaired a preparation meeting which discussed plans for a 2 month exhibition of Buddhist Relics to be held at the Sukawadee Mansions, located on the Sukumvit Road in Banglamung. The organizers of the event, the Bailae Company from Bangkok, explained the relics come from China and members of the public can come to view the ancient items for free. A request for assistance in promoting the event which begins on 15th November was made and accepted. For more information on this event please call the Pattaya City Call Center on 1337.

Pattaya City News

----------

